# First Handgun



## Da_Names_Matt (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I recently ordered myself an M&P 45 compact. This is my first handgun, but wont be the first i've ever shot. My question is well I be pleased by my choice???


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

M&P is a very nice pistol! I have never shot a sub compact model, but if that is your size of choice, I'm sure you'll be very happy with it.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you haven't shot short-barreled handguns a lot, you may be surprised at how much more concentration and trigger finger control is necessary to shoot one accurately. The shorter sighting radius amplifies whatever 'slack' you may have in your shooting fundamentals. 

When I first started to shoot smaller handguns, I always thought the sights were off. The only thing that would convince me otherwise was to shoot off of bags at close range, to convince me that the problem was mine...not the gun's.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - you''re gonna like it here.:smt023

You bought a fine gun and you will like it and get years of good service from it.

Shooting shorter barrel guns takes a little getting used to, but you will not have any problems.

I own several short barreled guns and after some practice it's just like shooting any other gun.

All guns shoot a little differently.

Have fun with you new purchase.:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.....So you ordered this gun without ever shooting one???? Though I think you should've tried to rent one or shoot someone else's to see if you like it before ordering, I'm sure you will like the M&P


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Da_Names_Matt said:


> Well I recently ordered myself an M&P 45 compact. This is my first handgun, but wont be the first i've ever shot. My question is well I be pleased by my choice???


I had a full size M&P .40 - it was my duty pistol. There's different - but none better than the M&P IMO.

I think you made a good choice and will not be dissapointed.

When changed jobs recently my duty pistol is provided & I have no choice in what I carry on duty now. Sold my full size M&P.

For off duty personal carry I wanted a small .45 with a rail and high capacity - went with the Taurus PT145 because the M&P .45c was just too big compaired to the Taurus.

If I had gone with a compact .40 - it'd would have been the M&P .40c for sure.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. Make sure you clean it before you shoot it.


----------



## Da_Names_Matt (Nov 2, 2009)

TheReaper said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Make sure you clean it before you shoot it.


Will do!

Thanks for all the comments. I cant wait to get it. No ive never shot the 45c before but i have a full size 40 so i decided this would be the gun for me.

Seems like theres nothing bad to say about it, except for the shorter barrel. But, i can deal with it!


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a great gun, I found that it needed a few hundred rounds to break in but after that it's flawless.


----------



## Da_Names_Matt (Nov 2, 2009)

well I got my M&P 45 Compact and noticed the slide was discolored had an orange tint to it.

















I called smith, they sent me a prepaid fedex shipping label. and i sent her off to smith. got it back almost a month later and they replaced the slide for me. Perfect this time. 









Best customer Service ever!


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Da_Names_Matt said:


> well I got my M&P 45 Compact and noticed the slide was discolored had an orange tint to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you shot it much ?


----------



## Da_Names_Matt (Nov 2, 2009)

Not since i got it back, its been so cold here in VA. And when its not cold its raining.

I shot about 50rds thru it b4 i sent it off. Shot very well I love it!


----------

